
QuestDB – Fast open source relational time series database - beagle3
https://www.questdb.io/
======
bluestreak
Hi, QuestDB's author here, thanks for posting! I wanted to post this on Show
HN, but someone beat me to it!

We are an open source (Apache 2.0) time-series database, programmed in zero-GC
Java. You can find us on GitHub
[https://github.com/questdb/questdb](https://github.com/questdb/questdb). We
would like to get your feedback.

~~~
dang
It's fine to go ahead and post your Show HN when you're ready. Reposts are ok
when an article hasn't had significant attention yet—this is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
Plus a Show HN has additional value.

You should add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to
work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction. Good luck!

